

No Sex Please, We’re Japanese - yiedyie
http://www.theamericanconservative.com/dreher/no-sex-please-were-japanese/

======
quarterto
Blogspam of an article posted 3 days ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6579294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6579294)

